# the bullet shot....



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Wondering if its possible to fire a round from the caseing...by hitting the percussion cap with a steel ball?..

Safety precautions apply ofcourse....and its probably highly illegal? ...

But has it been done before? Somewhere?


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Eesh man, I don't know about that one. What safety precautions are you going to institute to contain an unfocused round(& of what caliber)? As far as being possible, sure. If damage to person or property were to ensue, you'd best anticipate SOME charge, negligence (& all the liability that comes with it) at the LEAST if you're lucky. I'm not going to be encouraging you on this one, friend...


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This ones got ( Danger Will Robinson !!! ) written all over it. Yikes.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I've seen a YouTube video of a shotgun shell being hit with a BB. I can't remember if it was via slingshot or air rifle.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

We do it at the ECST every year. 22 blank in the middle of a sawblade.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

i would not do it this come from some one thats done a lot of stupid things a live round no no no.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

There is a video out there somewhere of a dude in the UK shooting a live round and the casing coming back and hitting him in the hip.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> i would not do it this come from some one thats done a lot of stupid things a live round no no no.





M.J said:


> There is a video out there somewhere of a dude in the UK shooting a live round and the casing coming back and hitting him in the hip.


...we used to take live 22 rounds, put them in a drinking straw, & throw them up in the air. Only worked one time that I know of; dude caught it in the shin. Needless to say, I never tried that again. Glad I wasn't there...


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Can it be done? Sure. But other than the event MJ mentioned why would you?


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Im not personally going to try it.. im just curious of it can be done...

Other than the ECST why would you want to try it...

Maybe because the ECST is a 'little' bit far to go to try it  ...


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

M.J said:


> There is a video out there somewhere of a dude in the UK shooting a live round and the casing coming back and hitting him in the hip.


Yeah it was a guy called skipman search for skipman00 on youtube to see it


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Interesting possible activity; but to prove what ?.....

A person's accuracy, or their total stupidity.......

Sorry I prefer my bullets in chambers, or magazines; then fired with extreme accuracy at whatever I choose to take down.
Be it pistol, or rifle ammo., thank you very much.
Or for that matter real powerful air pistol: or very highly modified and no longer "soft" by any sane persons stretch of the imagination, "airsoft" weapons.
Unless any sane person could call metal or lead 5.95 mm ammo; at a min. 750 FPS "soft".

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Whoa!!!! The ECST he said they shot a blank!!!!! Not a live bullet round. Totally stupid and reckless and endangering to shoot a live round!!!! Yes it will go off if hit right!!!!! You are just as likely to get hit by pieces of the case as well as the bullet as it will most likely tear apart because it is not in a gun chamber.  Done stupid stuff like this when I was young. Shotgun shells usually just explode out the side but very unpredictable. I highly encourage you to NOT do this!


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

MJ failed to mention that the .22 short blanks are fitted within an undersized hole in a 3/4" thick piece of steel. The blank has to be installed with a press and all shots are taken at 33'. Once the round goes off, a drift must be used to dislodge the case from the steel holder.

Yes, we are crazy at the ECST, but not stupid


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Set up with optimum safety in mind and I see no harm at all


----------



## V-alan-tine (Nov 12, 2013)

YES it can be done (been there when i was a kid) a friend had one of his dads .22 rimfire rounds, he pushed it into a hole in the shed door.

It took a few shots but he eventually hit it, never did find where any part of it went.

Looking back we were so lucky that day.

OMG we did some stupid things with explosives when we were kids, I will not relate them on here as I don't want others copying our stupidity,

I just couldn't live with the thought of any bad outcome.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

This is VERY, VERY dangerous. Here is the thread with the video by skipman. Please do read all the comments.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12703-wot-do-you/?hl=skipman

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

I just thought of something even if I could secure the shell securely like Charles mentions in the other thread,I'd sure as hell be worried about a ricochet hitting the solid steel shell holder if I missed.That said I may try shooting at some caps they'll still go BANG when hit.


----------



## JEFF BURG (Nov 12, 2013)

i think of this when fire arms or parts of are mentioned


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

the shell casing will come back at you because it is lighter that the lead bullet.

seen this done many years ago with a shot gun cartridge and the shooter nearly got the casing hit him and the lead shot was left in an undamaged pile on the ground hardly moved from origonal position.

i.m loving that north carolina sign jeff

save the tax payer a fortune


----------

